# Towable Lifts Genie or JLG



## timmyjohn03 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Folks, I'm thinking about buying a towable lift. 
1) I have a Grand Caravan, and not a truck.
2) They seem like a fast setup machine.
3) Good for Painting, (I think) never used one yet.
Could I have some feedback as a review, and what do you think of the Genie, and or JLG? Thank-You, Tim M.
_Genie_ TZ34 or JLG T 350


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Might want to check the tow capacity of your vehicle, tongue weight, etc., before you buy one.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Without knowing the year of your Grand Caravan Ill use the newest model which with a tow package has a 3800 lb towing capacity. With that said the Genie would be your better bet being as its 3100 lbs vs JLGs 3500 lbs. As far as the machines themselves I have used both brands and they both are nice, but I know Genie has had several recalls with the TZ34s in the past, the last recall was on 2009 models I believe.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

I would not consider trying to position a towable lift off of pavement without a 4wd vehicle. 

Before you buy a towable, rent one for a job. Then rent a self propelled unit. You'll never even look at a towable again


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

seeyou said:


> I would not consider trying to position a towable lift off of pavement without a 4wd vehicle.
> 
> Before you buy a towable, rent one for a job. Then rent a self propelled unit. You'll never even look at a towable again


Exactly!

Wouldn't even think about moving a lift around with out 4wd even grass you will be tearing things up.

I bought this one for $2500 It's just under 4,000# It needed tires but every thing worked.










Here you can see the new tires.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I've used both towable and self propelled lifts, and honestly, the towable lifts aren't that bad. Particularly if you would need extra equipment like a truck and trailer to move a self propelled lift.
This is the model that I've used a fair amount:
http://www.jlg.com/en-US/Model.html...otMenuId=d39badf6-70c2-4fa3-a03c-268cb1f085d7

It's 3400 lbs, which would be right up there for maximum towing capacity on your van. It has hydraulic surge breaks, and while they are better than nothing, I would recommend trying to find a model with electric breaks and getting a good break controller for your van. I've pulled a lot heavier trailers that had electric breaks with my F150 that were a lot nicer to tow than that lift.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

TempestV said:


> I've used both towable and self propelled lifts, and honestly, *the towable lifts aren't that bad. Particularly if you would need extra equipment like a truck and trailer to move a self propelled lift.*
> This is the model that I've used a fair amount:
> http://www.jlg.com/en-US/Model.html...otMenuId=d39badf6-70c2-4fa3-a03c-268cb1f085d7
> 
> It's 3400 lbs, which would be right up there for maximum towing capacity on your van. It has hydraulic surge breaks, and while they are better than nothing, I would recommend trying to find a model with electric breaks and getting a good break controller for your van. *I've pulled a lot heavier trailers that had electric breaks with my F150 that were a lot nicer to tow than that lift.*


The towables are good machines. But, they don't build as many of them as they do the self propelled models. I considered buying one myself, but I could get more machine for less money with a self propelled. I don't haul it myself. I hire a mover - costs about $100/move. Wonder what a Grand Caravan transmission costs?

Three downfalls of the towables: Small basket and it really sucks when you just need to move a little bit. And as mentioned, the tongue is long and the weight is all at the back. They're uncomfortable to tow.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

The basket is about the size of a telephone booth- it's fine for one guy, two guys is uncomfortable, but possible.
The long tongue doesn't bother me. If anything, it makes it easier to get it into tight spots when backing it into place. Also, 4x4 isn't necessary to move it off road most of the time. If it's snowy or muddy, and you are close to needing 4x4 even when it isn't hooked up, then maybe, but it would really have to be bad before it's a necessity.
Balance and breaks are what make it so troublesome to pull at speed. JLG recommends staying below 65 when pulling that lift, and I'd say that's a good speed when pulling it with my truck. With a lighter minivan, I wouldn't want to go anywhere close to that. 

Seeyou, what size lift do you have? $100 seems low unless you are talking about a light scissor lift, in which case, you would probably be better off getting a trailer and towing it yourself.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

TempestV said:


> Seeyou, what size lift do you have? $100 seems low unless you are talking about a light scissor lift, in which case, you would probably be better off getting a trailer and towing it yourself.


Genie Z45/22 - 14,000 lbs.


----------



## grafcustom (Jan 9, 2010)

Recently bought a Genie Z34 4x4 articulating boom lift. It makes soffit, fascia, framing cornice details etc a breeze and it goes up some pretty steep grades. I have used both towables and self propelled and unless you have 4wd you will get yourself in a bind trying to position it. I use an F250 to move mine... on a trailer.


----------



## scottwj (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a genie TMZ-34 plus several scissor lifts. The towable is great for service work such as several floodlight poles where you don't have to move it much, or for short jobs. We use it to replace a small bucket truck, since we don't use it that often.
A scissor that will reach 34' is a fairly heavy machine (tandem axle trailer with brakes minimum) or a moving service. I find the movers are a problem when you get a call today and need the machine on the job tomorrow early AM. The towable is as ready to go as your service truck, so there's less logistics getting to the job.
If you need to move around a lot on the job, a self propelled machine is the only way to go, especiaaly when you factor in labor costs.
I have not used a JLG.
Do get hydraulic outriggers, they are more maintenance, but not near the exercise of manual riggers.


----------

